# Amber Latex -- vs -- SimpleShot Black Latex



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A generous forum buddy gifted me a couple of *.030" SimpleShot black latex flatband sets*. The band width is 7/8" which is what I have been using with amber latex for a while now. I also have one sheet of *.030" Tex amber latex* that I bought from Bill at least a year ago. The amber sheet has been sealed in a Ziploc in my fridge all this time.

I made both band sets identical for a fair comparison. The amber Tex bands were cut to 7/8" width to match the SS set. An Axiom Ocularis was used for testing both bandsets. My draw length is 32" and both band sets were set to 8" from pouch to fork. This makes a very comfortable draw for long shooting sessions. It also gives a very long band life. Yah, more power is possible.

I'm pretty sure that both of these latex types are sold by Hygenic Corporation and made in Malaysia. Although foreign made, I did support American small business with my purchase.

*Black Latex* - verified at .029" thickness and weighed at 9 lb + 11 oz at 32" draw

*Amber Latex* - verified at .027" thickness and weighed at 10 lb + 0 oz at 32" draw

*Black Latex* - 186 fps with 3/8" steel at 68F temp

*Amber Latex* - 186 fps with 3/8" steel at 68F temp

I was actually hoping for a difference in speed so I had something interesting to report. If I had a slight short draw, both sets would produce 180-182 fps. A full stretched 32" draw gave the 186 fps. I shot a couple of dozen with each bandset to get a good feel for the speed and never had any shots over 187 fps with either.

I guess someone could get picky and notice that the black set gave the same speed with a tiny bit less draw weight. This might not be something that is consistent from set to set. You might also notice that the blacks were a couple thou thicker but gave a tiny bit less draw weight.

*Conclusion* - The bands produce the same power and either is a good choice. I'm guessing that a fresh set of .027" to .029" TBG would also be the same. They are all made by Hygenic but some have color pigment added.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome post


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

The simple shot black is treated with a uv protectant to improve band life. I find it to be a little tougher personally

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent testing Todd! I personally love .030" latex but that Black lasts forever!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Too bad I can't buy those latex bands locally. I noticed that you get only a minor decrease in speed when you compare 500% to 400%, that would mean that 400% is more efficient as far as band life is concerned...hmmmm


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Skropi, you are a man after my own heart. I love durability if the performance is even close to the same.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Skropi, you are a man after my own heart. I love durability if the performance is even close to the same.


Yep, no reason to have early band failures just to gain 7fps. I do like to practice with more powerful bands, because I want to be ready for 20-25m target shooting, but most importantly because I want to hunt with my target setup, keeping everything the same. I am at 487% elongation currently, and next time I change bands, I will go to 400% and see what happens.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think you'll find those black bands will out last the latex by a bunch. I still like the feel of the latex better but love a long lasting band. Great side by side comparison!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi skropi... I usually go with 7.5" bands for 425% elongation. I can't remember the last time I shot 500%. All the tests above were with 8" bands and 32" draw, as stated. When I failed to reach a full stretch I would see 180-182fps (less than 400% stretch). I'll have to try 500% to see the numbers but I know I won't be able to manage any accuracy.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, it's a rainy day and I'm doing laundry so the testing continues.

The same Axiom Ocularis was used for this test and at the same ambient 68F temperature. The same 7/8" wide SS black bands, same Chrony and digital postal scale and the same 32" draw length for all shooting.

*Black Bands 6.4" (500%) - draw weight 11.0 lbs *

3/8" steel = 186 fps

3/8" lead = 179 fps

.44" lead = 156 fps

*Black Bands 8.0" (400%) - draw weight 9.75 lbs*

3/8" steel = 186 fps

3/8" lead = 176 fps

.44" lead = 151 fps

3/8" steel = 56 grains

3/8" lead = 77 grains
.44" lead = 135 grains

I was expecting a heavier draw weight and a bit more power from the shorter bands. I'll be sticking to 400-425% for my SS blacks. It's a nice feeling band and it shoots well at a low draw weight. Next, I might try a taper to see if I can crack 190fps with 3/8" steel.

For those interested, I check my draw weights with an accurate digital postal scale. I measured 32" down the edge of an open door and marked the spot with a piece of tape. I hold the slingshot frame along the top of the door with the forks sticking out beyond the door corner. I have a plastic pail with handle that I load up with lead pellet tins and lead slingshot ammo. Then I use a piece of coathanger to hook the weight on the pouch. The bands stretch down the side of the door. I keep adjusting the weight until the bands stretch to 32". Once the weight is established I check it on the postal scale.

As always, these results are for my product examples. Other examples may give different results. Different shooting temperatures and shooting styles can also change the results.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I switched out the bands and the Axiom is now wearing the 7/8" Amber Latex. I shortened them up for a fair comparison.

*Amber Latex 6.4" (500%) - draw weight 11.75 lbs *

3/8" steel = 211 fps

3/8" lead = 196 fps

.44" lead = 168 fps

Maybe someone else can check their SS blacks against some ambers for comparison. I'm starting to wonder if my blacks saw too much heat during shipping or maybe they are just not a typical example. I'm happy with how the blacks shoot but the ambers seem to excel at shorter lengths. The amber latex that I have has been in the fridge for a couple of years so it's far from fresh. I dunno what to think now.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thorough and excellent as always. Your red boy is lookin' good. *


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Northerner, you could try a 500% elongation with the black bands but keeping the draw weight down. I use a bit thicker latex, 0.8mm, cut at 18/12 taper, so in your place, I would use a taper of 20/15mm and go from there. I am willing to bet my moustache that it will throw the 3/8 steel faster, or at least at the same speed as the 7/8 cut, using less rubber as a bonus. With that setup you can also check the elongation. I expect you won't get more than 8-9 pounds of draw weight at a 480% elongation.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Really love the colors on your Axiom. Thanks for the report... Personally I appreciate the increased longevity of the SS Black and I'm okay with a marginally heavier draw in return.


----------

